# 05' Tuscany specs.



## szkaitec (Jan 24, 2006)

B.B type ? Headset type: threaded or threadless ? Front derailleur:clamp-on 32 or 35 mm? thanks.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

szkaitec said:


> B.B type ? Headset type: threaded or threadless ? Front derailleur:clamp-on 32 or 35 mm? thanks.


BB type is 68mm English thread, Headset is integrated 1 1/8, and front derailleur clamp is 34.9

Hope this helps,
Herbert

Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------

